# Monaro Wheels



## fireitupgto (Nov 28, 2004)

The monaro wheels on the gto look sweeeeet. Anyone know if these can actually interchanged on the gto, and are the availabe???


***couldn't figure out how to attach pics so here is a link....just copy and paste into the address bar.***


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

To my understanding Holden will not mass release to the States yet! I've inquired about a million times and that is the answer I get. :confused


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

Those wheels are look'n good! I'm thinking chrome would be the bomb on my Cosmic Purple!


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

How about any of these


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice~! 

Last :seeya:


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> How about any of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

last, were did the pic of the blue goat get those wheels???!!!???!!! :cheers


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> last, were did the pic of the blue goat get those wheels???!!!???!!! :cheers


Probably at LS1GTO.COM. That's a members car.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhh, makes sense. :willy:


----------



## fireitupgto (Nov 28, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> How about any of these



How do you get those and how much???


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I have been corresponding with jhp.com recently about the wheels on the URL below. Below the URL is their latest response to pricing on these wheels.

http://www.jhp.com.au/img/products/wheels/holden/200501/vz%20monaro-h.jpg?imagealt=


"We normally sell this wheel package for $1300 but discount the price to help with freight to the USA, when you look at the cost of $1498 delivered a set of genuine G.M. 18" x 8" alloy wheels that are designed to suit the GTO, the price is very reasonable. 
We have a LS1 GTO group purchase that we are sending to the USA via sea freight that will lower the freight cost to approx $200 USD, if you can wait for sea freight & want to put your name on the list, let us know."


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

those are awesome wheels, but what about the grills on that blue GTO? where would i be able to get those?


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Phantom GTO try PFYC.com or GMpartsdirect.com.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I sell and ship those grilles for 235.00, email me if your interested!!!!! 
[email protected] :cheers


----------



## Confuc1ous (Feb 23, 2005)

if you guys like those kinds of wheels check out the 1000Miglia wheels. They make that wheel in 19 inch and it looks excellent, if i can find you a link to the site, lets see...

http://www.millemiglia.co.uk/

the wheel im talking about is the EVO5TYPE, it comes in a lot of different sizes and widths...the EV-S is nice 2...check em out!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Confuc1ous said:


> if you guys like those kinds of wheels check out the 1000Miglia wheels. They make that wheel in 19 inch and it looks excellent, if i can find you a link to the site, lets see...
> 
> http://www.millemiglia.co.uk/
> 
> the wheel im talking about is the EVO5TYPE, it comes in a lot of different sizes and widths...the EV-S is nice 2...check em out!


Kind of an old thread... Anyway the EV-S is available through Tire Rack.
http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_garage/WheelSearch.jsp?&autoMake=Pontiac&autoModel=GTO&autoYear=2004&autoModClar=


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

*wheels and grilles!*



GTODEALER said:


> ahhhhhhhhh, makes sense. :willy:


they look sweet but im a cheap tightwad ill only spend money on performance
up grades that are cost effective $$$$$$$$ lo dough!


----------

